# MBTI Type Descriptions



## widdlewiddle (May 6, 2011)

What are the top three Myers Briggs personalities that describe you? Which ones are your favorites?
*1. ENTP*
Nicknames: The Visionaries, The Searcher, The Inventor, The Originator, The Explorer, ThE Innovator, The Lawyer, The Rational Nerd
Inventive, clever, nonconformists, cerebrally and verbally quick, enthusiastic, outgoing, innovative, flexible, loyal and resourceful. They bond suddenly or allows others to think they are bonding so the other person is more vulnerable, sense of humor, can laugh about anything, creative, intensely curious, charming, visionary, inventive, introspective, pragmatic, informative, and expressive. They are most resistant to doing things a certain way just because it was done that way in the past. They likes to generate so many creative alternatives for improving just about any system, tackles challenges, loves to debate intellectual topics, plays devils advocate, plays one-up-man-ship, verbally quick, obsessed with minor details under attack of tension or pressure, capable of giving insult after insult, bad about finishing a project,laid back, nonjudgmental, and good conversationalists. They are not patient with people who are dumb on purpose, and they tend to be witty.
ENTP's in love: ENTP Relationships
Here is a perfect example of an ENTP: Milla Jovovich, John Candy, Helen Mirren
Motivational Posters:



*2. ENFP*
Nicknames: The Inspirers, The Psychologist, The Champion, The Romantic Idealist, The Advocate
Vigilant, zany, reporters, lots of charm, lots of affection in public, soft hearted, silly switch, unconventional, persuasive, can make strangers feel like best friends, hasty emotions, cycles between groups of friends, not very precise, bad about finishing a project, procrastinators.
ENFP's in love: ENFP Relationships
Here is an example of an ENFP, Gwen Stefani, Robin Williams.
Motivational Posters:



*3. ESFJ*
Nicknames: The Caregivers, The Provider, The Bonvivant, The Supporter, The Guardian or Body Guard
Self-sacrificing, rescuer, nurturing, caretaker, protector, very dependable, loves teasing but easily hurt, slapstick humor, enjoys being in charge, vocally decisive, delegates easily, finishes what they start, they creates structure. In order to develop good morals, they have to be surrounded by a group that follows the right standards. However, they are vocal about their sense of right and wrong. ESFJs may be less interested in understanding the concepts behind the rules. They take pleasure in other people's happiness. They give generously but expect appreciation in return. They have a special skill for bringing out the best in others, puts others needs above their own, extremely good at reading others and understanding their point of view, sees before others do what needs to be done, has a strong moral code but it is defined by the community that they live in, has a strong need to be liked and to be in control, gets a lot of their personal satisfaction from the happiness of others, values security and stability, peaceful, seeks approval, liberal givers on special occasions, has a hard time seeing or accepting a difficult truth about someone they care about, hyper vigilant, stern then merciful, easily wounded, avoids conflict, vexed. ESFJ's project warmth through a genuine interest in the well-being of others. They enjoy doing little things that make life easier for others. When wounded or afraid an ESFJ can become emotionally immature with fits of anger, interspersed with clinging.
ESFJ's in love: ESFJ Relationships
Here is an example of the rescuing, Frankie J:



"]
*4. ESTP*
Nicknames: The Doers, The Legionairre, The Promotor, The Persuader, The Artisan or Party Animal
Selfconfident, thrill seekers, competitive, conquerors, constant activity,impulsive, admission of failure is a weakness to them, emotionallytough, doers, autonomous, responsible, lifelong learners, negotiators,executors, respectful of others and command respect.
ESTP's in love: [/URL]ESTP Relationships
Hereis a great example, LucilleBall.
Motivational[/video]



[/video]
*5. ESFP*
Nicknames: The Performers, The Politician, The Entertainer, The Artisan or Party Animal, The Cheerleader or Jock
Mercurial,entertainers, party animals, storytellers, witty, spiderweb talkerslost on tangents, new replaces old, too talkative, perceived as dumb
ESFP's in love: ESFP Relationships
Hereis a perfect example, GoldieHawn.
Motivational[/video]



[/video]
*6. ESTJ*
Nicknames: The Guardians, The Administrator, The Supervisor, The Overseer, The Guardian or Body Guard
Leisurely,supervisor, rule enforcer, servant, humorous, tough, joiners, matter offact, regulate what's normal, conventional, abhors laziness
ESTJ's in love: ESTJ Relationships
Hereis a great example, Lucy fromPeanuts:







[/video]
*7. ENTJ*
Nicknames: The Executives, The Entrepreneur, The Fieldmarshal, The Chief, The Army General, The Rational Nerd
Aggressive, decisive delegator, charming, salesman, flirt, icy gaze, argumentative at times, insensitive, melodramatic
ENTJ's in love: ENTJ Relationships
Hereis an example, BradPitt.
Motivational[/video]



[/video]
*8. ENFJ*
Nicknames: The Givers, The Teachers, The Coach, The Mentor, The Romantic Idealist
Conscientious,one on one teachers of whatever they are passionate about, teamplayers, natural coaches, natural actors in their ability to act out anypersonality type, intense, love others with actions, aware of the innerneeds and desires of others, incapable of giving undivided attention,hard to achieve intimacy with others, powerful, can come up withstrategies to motivate people, thin psychological boundaries, answerevery interruption, neglect themselves, martyr mentality
ENFJ's in love: ENFJ Relationships
Hereis a perfect example, BenAffleck
Motivational[/video]



[/video]
*9. INFJ*
Nicknames: The Confidant, the Counselor, the Empath, the Protectors, the Lyricist, the Romantic Idealist
Dramatic,observant, prone to feeling lonely, supportive of others' goals, loyalas a friend, may get lazy getting things done instead giving preferenceto just passively think about them, desires creative self-expressionwhich can take form of creating art or writing stories, wishes tounderstand and to find understanding in others, susceptible to beinganxious and unsure, will think 7 times before doing something once,quiet, can be activists, hero, great at interpreting nonverbalcommunication, can be great writers, charismatic, an amazing ability todeduce the inner workings of the mind, will and emotions of others,empathic, literally feel others pain, intrigued by poetic justice,prophetic, counselor, inner vision, dreamy sardonic eye when thinking,may vent to friends often, falls into immediate gratification over longterm gratification, appear extroverted, cannot articulate their deepestfeelings to those they love, withdraw periodically from even their lovedones, wants to be a party animal, loves to act out roles as if it isthe personality that is #4 on this paper the ESTP.
INFJ's in love: INFJ Relationships
Here is an example of an INFJ:



Hereis another example, MichaelLandon
*10. ISTJ*
Nicknames: The Duty Fulfillers, The Knight, The Inspectors, The Authority Figure, The Examiner, The Guardian or Bodyguard
Serious,faithful, loyal, committed, great at providing a secure home life,their word is their bond, they would never be the one not to show up tosomething, honest, full of integrity, sensible, devoted to duty,dedicated, super dependable, keen observers of life, conservative andnot showy, neat and orderly rather than trendy or ostentatious, prefersold fashioned to the newfangled, persevering, standard bearers, obedientto authority, examines for quality, helps others to keep to a scheduleand to be punctual, resourceful, hard workers, prefer to work alone,hardnosed about following the rules, appears tough but vulnerable tocriticism, attentive to detail, organized, emotion makes them loseenergy, tactless, keeps time honored traditions, not unyielding butfirm, blunt, pragmatic, firm in beliefs and judgments.
ISTJ's in love: ISTJ Relationships
Hereis an example,







"]
*11. ISFJ*
Nicknames: The Nurturers, The Conservator, The Protector, The Defender, The Guardian or Body Guard
Devoted,love of nostalgia, passionate about and dedicated to certain key thingsand people, slow to open up, can favor continuing with bad patterns forfear of change - even good change can be overwhelming, sensitive, feardriven, perfectionists, slow to trust, needing to feel like all thecards are on the table, slow to start learning a new thing or technique,dislikes expressing anger, give more than take, will go down with theirfriends and family if their they suffer punishment even if they areinnocent, family oriented, can't say no, doormats, can't stand up forthemselves, will not argue back, possessive, can't delegate, lowprofile, too conventional
ISFJ's in love: [/URL]ISFJ Relationships
Hereis an example, AnneHathaway:







[/video]
*12. INTP*
Nicknames: The Architect, the Wizard, The Thinkers, The Analyst, The Engineer, The Rational Nerd
Idiosyncratic,precise but second guesses themselves, loves complex systems, logical,concentrated, analytical, easygoing, inflexible about values whenforced, reserved, inclined to be socially awkward, excited aboutintellectual games, may unintentionally offend others, no desire to leador follow, usually prefers to work alone, easily flustered whenconcentration is interrupted, aloof, detached, corrects others grammar,not always accurate, afraid of failure, strong need for competence,detached from the environment, assume others overlook details and takethings out of context
INTP's in love: INTP Relationships
Hereis a perfect example, RickMoranis:







[/video]
*13. INTJ*
Nicknames: The Scientists, the Critics, The Mastermind, The Strategist, The Rational Nerd
Solitary,self confident, pragmatic, system builders, direct, have to (and tendto) work hard at relationships, intuition can replace showing feelings,appear arrogant, perfectionists, anti-authority, awkward when it comesto love, obsessive about chosen interests, keep emotions on the insideso you will never really get to see it.
INTJ's in love: INTJ Relationships
Hereis a perfect example of anINTJ:







[/video]
*14. ISTP*
Nicknames: The Mechanics, The Craftsman or Crafter, The Artisan or Party Animal
Adventurous,daredevil performers, masters of one liner, humorous, not performers,industrial vocations like mechanic usually but could be mechanics ofphysical movement or of maintaining a computer network, thick skinned,dormant then active frenzy, need lots of personal space, flexible,demands independence, excellent trouble shooters, great hand-eyecoordination, perfectionist, closeminded, fiercesomely faithful to aselect few friends, prone to grumpiness, easily annoyed with tedium,adept troubleshooter, extremely private
ISTP's in love: ISTP Relationships
Here is an example, Liz Phair:



Another example, Burt Reynolds:



These two are the most representative of this type:








Motivational Posters:



*15. ISFP*
Nicknames: The Artists, The Dancer, The Mediator, The Composer, The Artisan or Party Animal
Artistic,trendsetters, hit and run compliments, charming, risky, they live outtheir dreams and help others do so, they cut and run if they feel deadinside, detached, aloof, conceal their feelings, street smart.
ISFP's in love: ISFP Relationships
Hereis a great example, JohnTravolta:


----------

